# NJ Reef Rescue on WNJN TV...



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

WNJN is doing a segment on the halting of NJ's Artificial Reef Program Sport Fish Restoration funding. The coverage begins 17:06 into the broadcast.

http://www.njn.net/news/watch/


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is an update for the news program:

http://www.njn.net/news/watch/monday.html

The coverage still begins 17:06 into the broadcast.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a direct link to the segment:

http://njnnewspublictv.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/reefprogramlosesfederafunds/#more-5543


----------

